# Best wheel cleaner on a budget



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

i have tried wonder wheels hot wheels and found it to be quite good is there any others that are as good as this but not to expensive job loss  but iam doing cars for the family and my girlfriends family too as well as my friends and some of my mums neighbours cars so i need a cost effective wheel cleaner


----------



## paulc751 (Aug 24, 2014)

hi try autosmart smart wheels


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

paulc751 said:


> hi try autosmart smart wheels


Hi paul can this be diluted and whats the dilution ratio


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

autosmart smart wheels really is a top class product imh.

Use it neat on a dirty pair of wheels and it really does bring them up spotless. Just a bit of agitation might be needed, but all in all a really great product. Judging on wheel cleaning ability, I'd say smart wheels works better than a more expensive product like car Pro trix imh


----------



## corsadesign (Nov 24, 2011)

Found this also i have a foaming head spray bottle should i use it for the product

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-smart-wheels-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litres.php


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

corsadesign said:


> Found this also i have a foaming head spray bottle should i use it for the product
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-smart-wheels-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litres.php


yeah you can use a foaming trigger like the one here http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/spray-head-foaming-trigger-use-with-947ml-bottles.php?cPath=65 , 20 pounds might seem cheap for a wheel cleaning product, especially when you consider the prices of others out there,. but don't be put off as smart wheels really is the bees knees imh


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Smart Wheels or Espuma Revolution :thumb:


----------



## James-w (May 7, 2013)

+1 on the autosmart!


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

carchem wheel cleaner is great


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Smart wheels is what you need


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

juicy details double mint with a foaming spray head


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I have espuma and has lasted ages!!


----------



## tomhjnr (Dec 29, 2012)

espuma revolution. I have 7 motors in my fleet, and at current usage, 5l will last me over 12 years!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Car Care evolution. Dilutes upto 10:1 and still effective though I normally use at 5:1 just to make sure. Also contains fallout remover but won't bleed.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Not a specific wheel cleaner but Surfex HD is a fantastic degreaser and works a treat if I run out of wheel cleaner. I use it at 10:1 on cleanish wheels and 5:1 on wheels a bit worse for wear


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

50cal Detailer wheel sizzle


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I will just throw VP bilberry cleaner into the ring, good dilution rates, gentle though effective.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

smart wheels just don't buy the ones off fleabay buy from a reputable place.

Been stung with diluted ripoff stuff before


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> I will just throw VP bilberry cleaner into the ring, good dilution rates, gentle though effective.


Bilberry is all I use


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

Angelwax bilberry wheel cleaner is a good product with effective cleaning even at 10:1.


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm looking for one too... and a good decent brush that's not too expensive


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just finished my Smart Wheels and need to replace it. Do these cleaners have a shelf life cos it took years to get through 5L? I'm thinking of trying the Espuma Revolution this time but a smaller quantity would probably be better.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

I use Alloy Shine which comes in 5 litres and can be diluted,Chance to win it on here.

https://www.facebook.com/speedcleanstoke


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

AS G101...not only a fantastic wheel cleaner but can be used everywhere else too :thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

AS smart wheels is mega ...

used bilberry and looks nice and smells nice thats about it , Useless at actually cleaning wheels


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

another vote for smart wheels, use it at 5:1 dilution, top stuff


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Juicy details double mint wheel cleaner. Only £25 for 5l and is concentrate up to 1:15 :0 brilliant stuff, bleeding iron is also real good too and real cheap if bought in bulk too


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Still chemical guys diablo gel especially with its dilution ratio for me.


----------

